# The RV6.  ...  again!



## macmarch (Jan 17, 2021)

I have a need to cut some gears.  Trouble is the tooth count.  233 teeth.  Can anyone give me a pointer as to how to do it?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 17, 2021)

That would depend on what equipment you have. Do you have a CNC mill with a fourth (A) axis? Do you have a dividing head with plates? Do you have a shaper? There are more than a few ways to skin this cat. Might help to post a few pictures of what you are making and how big it is. The size will effect how people will advise you to proceed.


----------



## tornitore45 (Jan 17, 2021)

233 is a prime number so even with a rotary table you need a 233 holes plate.
There was an article somewhere describing how to divide the circle by exactly locating two holes (by trig) then using the second hole to index the 3rd and so on.


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 18, 2021)

Like others have said what tools do you have and what is the gear for.
Even a 0.5MOD with 233 teeth will have a PD of 116.5mm so multiply that by 3 for 1.5MOD = 349.5mm so you will need some pretty big machinery to produce that gear.
Note these are PD not blank diameter.


----------



## macmarch (Jan 18, 2021)

Mm,  I thought the fact that being a prime number would be the stopper.  I don't have CNC, yes, I have the RV6. I am looking to follow "Chris of Clickspring" and build the Antikythera mechanism.  There are actually 3 high tooth count gears and he does them by file.  I haven't downloaded the files yet, but a look at his videos put the diameter around 5 inches.  This project appeals to me as an astronomer and I can sit down in the workshop to machine it.  (Arthritis)
Tornitore45  your suggestion has given me thought.

Thanks to all.  I'll think some more and brb.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 18, 2021)

LOL do you have a round ice cream lid? Here is a video on how to cut any number of teeth. Of coarse an a axis on an NC machine would be much easier. LOL


----------

